# Hello Kids



## Spamman (Mar 23, 2004)

Howdy-just found a new place for technicians I thought might be interesting- I have done many shows in my 3 years as a "techie"
including "Footloose",etc..etc..


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac (Mar 23, 2004)

Yay Metallica- I like you already- enjoy your time here


----------



## Spamman (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah- My signature is my theme song- i can't stay one place too long or i go a little loopy- I was at my high school as a TD but then left because it bored me, oh the monotony


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Spamman,

I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you the ControlBooth.com community! Everyone here, at all levels of experise, has something to contribute and something to learn! 

Hope to see you aound the forums!
-dvsDave


----------



## Spamman (Mar 23, 2004)

i hope to be able to help any that i can


----------

